# Eco steering wheel



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...might that be part of the A6 Eco model rather than the M6 Eco model?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...might that be part of the A6 Eco model rather than the M6 Eco model?


And indeed it is. As shown on the pop up when you run the build program and select the connectivity option.

•Leather-wrapped steering wheel and shift knob for a more stylish appearance 
Required on ECO when 6-speed automatic transmission is ordered.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> And indeed it is. As shown on the pop up when you run the build program and select the connectivity option.
> 
> •Leather-wrapped steering wheel and *shift knob* for a more stylish appearance
> Required on ECO when 6-speed *automatic transmission* is ordered.


A shifter knob on an auto?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the automatic shifter is console-mounted, and "yes" it is leather wrapped, at least on the LTZ models.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have an manual eco with connectivity and it came with leather wheel and shift knob. where are you from?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

sloaner said:


> I have a MT Eco with connectivity package. I thought that it would come with a leather wrapped steering wheel and shifter knob but it didn't. Did anyone in Canada have the same problem because I know I have seen Eco's with that upgrade.


I have a Eco MT with the connectivity package and have a leather wrapped steering wheel and shift knob but I'm in the US.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

US cars have it, Canadian cars do not. Bummer!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> US cars have it, Canadian cars do not. Bummer!


I'm confused by this. RPO N34 is the leather steering wheel and RPO VY7 is the leather shift knob. How would these get assigned to a build if the auto trans wasn't specified? Also, the Cruze is only built in the Lordstown plant, so how is the build specs different for US vs. Canandian models? Is this indicative of a change during the production cycle or maybe a mistake during production (i. e. the steering wheel falling off episode)? I forgot, do the build sheets come with the cars now, so the owner could check what was specified when the car was ordered?

Oh wait. Does the build do something different when you put in a Canadian zip code? If I knew one, I'd try it.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I have a Eco MT with the connectivity package and have a leather wrapped steering wheel and shift knob but I'm in the US.


x2


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Oh wait. Does the build do something different when you put in a Canadian zip code? If I knew one, I'd try it.


OK, I'm not so stupid now. I found a Canadian postal code for Toronto and then discovered the Canadian Chevy Cruze site. This offers a completely different "Build Your Own" program and different options for the car. Wow, what you can learn off of the internet! Leather trim is a completely different set of things between the Canadian and US Cruzes. Who'd of thunk it?
EcoCruizer had it right. I bet that makes things confusing sometimes at Lordstown.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> EcoCruizer had it right. I bet that makes things confusing sometimes at Lordstown.


...nah, all they have to do is look for the *big MAPLE LEAF* emblem on the production order sheet (ha,ha).


----------

